# Vinyl FTW Liga Decals



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I stumbled upon Liga 9 6" Vinyl Decals on Winyl FTW dot com today. I know absolutely nothing about this website or if they are even reliable, but the decal was only $6 and it was through p**p** so I figured it was safe. Has anybody on here see this website before or had any dealings with them?


----------



## AutoItKing (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey there! I'm the owner of Vinyl FTW, and while we're a fairly new site we do try to provide the best customer service and shipping times that we can! Up until recently we only sold locally.
I hope you enjoy your Liga 9 decal soon, if it hasn't already arrived. I find USPS First Class usually takes at most 5 days.

Cheers!

E: missed an s!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Do we have this in gold with a 52 instead of 9?


----------



## AutoItKing (Nov 4, 2012)

The 52 is on the to-do list.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

AutoItKing said:


> Hey there! I'm the owner of Vinyl FTW, and while we're a fairly new site we do try to provide the best customer service and shipping times that we can! Up until recently we only sold locally.
> I hope you enjoy your Liga 9 decal soon, if it hasn't already arrived. I find USPS First Class usually takes at most 5 days.
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


Thats good to hear. Always nervous of giving credit card info when I don't know the place, so to see you on here is a great thing. No it has not arrived yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

AutoItKing said:


> Hey there! I'm the owner of Vinyl FTW, and while we're a fairly new site we do try to provide the best customer service and shipping times that we can! Up until recently we only sold locally.
> I hope you enjoy your Liga 9 decal soon, if it hasn't already arrived. I find USPS First Class usually takes at most 5 days.
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


AutoItKing - you can't sell any of our trademark or intellectual property on your own commercial products, it is illegal. You need to take them off your site, but please honor any orders you have received from customers.

Rather than me call the legal weenies first, please email me at [email protected] with your contact info and maybe we can work something out where we buy them from you and offer them on our site to others.

Regardless, you are going to have to remove them from your site.

BR,

Steve Saka
CEO, Drew Estate


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

ssaka said:


> AutoItKing - you can't sell any of our trademark or intellectual property on your own commercial products, it is illegal. You need to take them off your site, but please honor any orders you have received from customers.
> 
> Rather than me call the legal weenies first, please email me at [email protected] with your contact info and maybe we can work something out where we buy them from you and offer them on our site to others.
> 
> ...


Steve....I apologize as well I never even thought of this when I placed the order.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

This is the only time I have not enjoyed reading a post by Mr. Saka. Legal issue understood, heres to hoping it works out for you Ben.


----------



## AutoItKing (Nov 4, 2012)

Understood, the listing will be removed immediately.
Email incoming!


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks - I know you weren't even thinking about this. And the truth is we don't really care about stuff like this personally, but the squirrelly way the IP laws work require an owner to be aggressive in their defense of their marks in all instances otherwise it can be construed in the courts as an abdication of their rights. 

STS


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

ssaka said:


> Thanks - I know you weren't even thinking about this. And the truth is we don't really care about stuff like this personally, but the squirrelly way the IP laws work require an owner to be aggressive in their defense of their marks in all instances otherwise it can be construed in the courts as an abdication of their rights.
> 
> STS


Is there anyway Drew Estates will create some decals  I ordered some gear off of the drew estates webpage but didn't see any decals etc.. I know they will sell...

note: I think everyone understands the implications of intellectual property rights and branding etc.. By the way :thumb: if you guys can work something out


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

Not only does ssaka make some of the best cigars available, he takes time to reply to everyone's questions on a cigar forum and handles situations like this in a stand up manner. I would also love if you guys started getting some decals made available. There's no question there will be a demand for them.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

neko988 said:


> Not only does ssaka make some of the best cigars available, he takes time to reply to everyone's questions on a cigar forum and handles situations like this in a stand up manner. I would also love if you guys started getting some decals made available. There's no question there will be a demand for them.


Would be awesome is the Feral Flying Pig logo they have on the TShirts in a decal


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I believe a lot of money could be made by DE if they offered decals for a variety of the products  I was looking to buy one or two, myself. Laptop, Wineador, and Truck for starters.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

We have been looking into decals - been getting samples and prices - it really isn't something I think about, but I know Brooke has been researching the options. I have Autoitking in contact with Brooke now to also provide samples and prices. I am all for someone creating something and find a way to make it a win-win whenever possible.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Just wanted to add on here. I would have bought a Liga Privada T-Shirt but I much prefer polo's and a white polo with a liga privada #9 symbol would be mass ownage


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Would love a polo shirt with LP 9 or another DE logo for the summer.



CarnivorousPelican said:


> Just wanted to add on here. I would have bought a Liga Privada T-Shirt but I much prefer polo's and a white polo with a liga privada #9 symbol would be mass ownage


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Just to add to this.....I received my decal from vinyl ftw and it was very nice. Thanks again Steve for allowing me to keep mine. If these do wind up being sold by DE def try and pick up what they have.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

ssaka said:


> We have been looking into decals - been getting samples and prices - it really isn't something I think about, but I know Brooke has been researching the options. I have Autoitking in contact with Brooke now to also provide samples and prices. I am all for someone creating something and find a way to make it a win-win whenever possible.


I'm also in for decals Steve. The glass humidors on my cabinet humidor need dressed up and LP vinyl would be perfect.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd be torn between black and brown. Black because its more traditional LP, but when I get my wineador I will probably trim it in wood or something instead of just leaving it black. 

So color options would be nice too.


----------



## David C. Serna (Dec 26, 2010)

A buddy of mine and I have a whole bunch of vinyl DE decals and refrigerator magnets in various colors we got from Drew Estate in Nica made by Jesse Flores at Subculture Studios on the DE compound: Liga #9 's, Unicos, T-52's, Dirty Rats, Flying Rats, La Vieja Habana, Acid, Drew Estate Brookln Bridge logos, etc. These come from DE and thus do not offend Saka.

Let me know and we can probably send you some before we run out.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

David C. Serna said:


> A buddy of mine and I have a whole bunch of vinyl DE decals and refrigerator magnets in various colors we got from Drew Estate in Nica made by Jesse Flores at Subculture Studios on the DE compound: Liga #9 's, Unicos, T-52's, Dirty Rats, Flying Rats, La Vieja Habana, Acid, Drew Estate Brookln Bridge logos, etc. These come from DE and thus do not offend Saka.
> 
> Let me know and we can probably send you some before we run out.


any pics? i'm interested in stickers. thanks.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

David C. Serna said:


> A buddy of mine and I have a whole bunch of vinyl DE decals and refrigerator magnets in various colors we got from Drew Estate in Nica made by Jesse Flores at Subculture Studios on the DE compound: Liga #9 's, Unicos, T-52's, Dirty Rats, Flying Rats, La Vieja Habana, Acid, Drew Estate Brookln Bridge logos, etc. These come from DE and thus do not offend Saka.
> 
> Let me know and we can probably send you some before we run out.


Also Interested...


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

David C. Serna said:


> A buddy of mine and I have a whole bunch of vinyl DE decals and refrigerator magnets in various colors we got from Drew Estate in Nica made by Jesse Flores at Subculture Studios on the DE compound: Liga #9 's, Unicos, T-52's, Dirty Rats, Flying Rats, La Vieja Habana, Acid, Drew Estate Brookln Bridge logos, etc. These come from DE and thus do not offend Saka.
> 
> Let me know and we can probably send you some before we run out.


If they are official count me in too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

David C. Serna said:


> A buddy of mine and I have a whole bunch of vinyl DE decals and refrigerator magnets in various colors we got from Drew Estate in Nica made by Jesse Flores at Subculture Studios on the DE compound: Liga #9 's, Unicos, T-52's, Dirty Rats, Flying Rats, La Vieja Habana, Acid, Drew Estate Brookln Bridge logos, etc. These come from DE and thus do not offend Saka.
> 
> Let me know and we can probably send you some before we run out.


Interested in the t52 stuff


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would be interested as well, if there are stickers still available. 
Please, and thank you.


----------



## David C. Serna (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Vinyl FTW Liga Decals UPDATE!*

OK, all my Official DE Decal Devotees! I will try to get together with my buddy, we will pool what we've got left, list them on this thread (maybe pix, too), and start mailing them to the people requesting on this thread, in order of posting, free of charge, until they are all gone. Sound good? Be patient, we are slow moving absent-minded cigaar geeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

thatsounds just fine, thanks to you and your friend.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Vinyl FTW Liga Decals UPDATE!*



David C. Serna said:


> OK, all my Official DE Decal Devotees! I will try to get together with my buddy, we will pool what we've got left, list them on this thread (maybe pix, too), and start mailing them to the people requesting on this thread, in order of posting, free of charge, until they are all gone. Sound good? Be patient, we are slow moving absent-minded cigaar geeks.


Wow, awesome thing to do! I'll take one if you have any left.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

That would be amazing


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

and the waiting game begins!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

If you still have any, I'd love one.

Thanks for doing this.


----------

